

Turn your Raspberry Pi into a Scan-To-Cloud Device - cedel2k1
http://blog.doctape.com/turn-your-raspberry-pi-into-a-scan-to-cloud-device-2/

======
jwr
There is obvious hack value in this, which I appreciate, but here's a solution
for those with a more practical mindset and less time: a Fujitsu ScanSnap
connected to a computer running Dropbox. I've been using this setup for years
now and I can't image working without it. A single button press scans entire
multi-page documents (both color&bw, and both sides of course) into PDFs which
land in my Dropbox. I then use Yep to manage them.

------
lucaspiller
Although the use case is probably a bit different, if you ever just need to
scan something quickly (and with pretty good quality for documents and such)
there are various smartphone apps which do this sort of thing. I use JotNot
[0] and absolutely love it. The UI of these things isn't perfect, but it's a
lot easier than figuring out how whatever office scanner you've got works.

[0] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jotnot-scanner-pro-scan-
mult...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jotnot-scanner-pro-scan-
multipage/id307868751?mt=8)

------
fencepost
If you have a networked multifunction printer/fax/etc., read the manual. Odds
are pretty good that even a low-end one supports scanning to FTP, SMB, and
email. It's worth checking first (some manufacturers require software on a PC
instead of having the capability in the device), but you can get something
that'll do this for less than $100 (Brother MFC-J430w supports scan to FTP, as
do most Brother devices).

~~~
djrogers
This is a good way to go.

My ancient brother multi supports Scan to FTP, so I set up an FTP user with a
home directory inside my dropbox folder. Shared that folder with the wife, and
now we can scan and have docs magically appear on all of our laptops in a
predictable place with no drivers or software to screw around with.

If my wife can use the scanner, I'm doing something right :-)

------
pi18n
Be careful! Scan-to-cloud/email is patented!

------
zengr
We did something similar at YC-Upverter hackathon:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2CsOX-DhOM>

Scan to dropbox.

------
nodata
Nice, but... the entire first paragraph is unfair. If he's going to be setting
something up, it doesn't matter if it's a traditional scanner or a raspberry
pi.

~~~
consultutah
Agreed. Forget the setup altogether and try something like
<http://boomfax.com>

It, obviously, does faxing, but it also can send scans to dropbox or you can
just email them out...

------
preinheimer
Isn't there someone out there actively sending patent troll letters to anyone
who scans to the interweb?

~~~
solistice
Yeah, there is even a comment that links to this article by ars technica
[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/patent-trolls-
wan...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/patent-trolls-
want-1000-for-using-scanners/2/) which talks about Project Paperless LLC, and
several other spin off entities which now do this kind of patent trolling,
along with the site "Stop Project Paperless" trying to gather support against
the Patent Troll.

What I find troubling is that there is no larger site to check up on past
history of patents by patent number and whether there are reports of patent
trolling using these patents. If there were, it could be used to interconnect
business owners to put money together to contest the patent in question. I
mean this particular troll in the article I linked was demanding 130k USD from
Blue Wave, and the USPTO estimates the cost of an inter partes review at about
193 thousand dollars per patent. Which means if they attempt to extort more
than 200k from each patent spread over different businesses, it would make
sense for these businesses to pool their resources for an IPR. That would kill
the patent and likely, as patent trolls cast their nets large, be cheaper for
the individual businesses.

But then I'm neither an expert on the topic nor a lawyer, so this is milkmaid
patent advice really.

------
Splendor
Just buy a Doxie Go and an EyeFi card.

<http://www.getdoxie.com/product/doxie-go/index.html>

~~~
svmegatron
This is the most convenient and expeditious solution, but OP's suggestion is a
cool and interesting hack.

------
tocomment
Is anyone else not loading the images on that page?

~~~
cedel2k1
Working on it! :-)

~~~
cedel2k1
Fixed it!

